
Twitter moves non-US accounts to Ireland away from the NSA - adzicg
http://betanews.com/2015/04/17/twitter-moves-non-us-accounts-to-ireland-away-from-the-nsa/
======
higherpurpose
Ireland? Then I have a feeling this isn't the only reason they are choosing
Ireland. They are possibly going there because of lower taxes as well or maybe
the ability to poach some Google or Apple engineers there. Switzerland,
Iceland or even Germany would've probably been better for non-abusive warrants
purposes.

~~~
adzicg
the article suggests that weak privacy laws in Ireland allow them to sell more
data to advertisers

~~~
rdsnsca
That makes sense because it won't keep the NSA from demanding the data.

------
a3n
Why not cut to the chase and put _all_ accounts outside the US?

Yes, the NSA will still get the data, possibly even easier since there's no
fig-leaf of asking for or nsl-ing data outside the US. But at least the NSA
would have to live and work in a slow moving scandal.

------
pixelcort
A few years ago I moved from the U.S. to Japan. How does Twitter identify
which users go to which location?

